# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  تشخیص اندازه رزولوشن مانیتور

## matinebi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
میخوام برنامه فلش که نوشتم رو هر سیستم که اجرا میشه اول رزولوشن مانیتور رو بخونه و برنامه بصورت تمام صفحه اجرا بشه
ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بگذارید 
سپاس

----------


## matinebi

اکثر سایت هایی که سرچ کردم کد زیر رو نوشتن ولی نمیدونم چرا درست عمل نمی کنه (تفاوتی نمیکنه)
stage.displayState = StageDisplayState.FULL_SCREEN;

----------


## matinebi

مشکل با کد بالا حل میشه فقط با کلید کنترل و اینتر نمایش نمیده وقتی اکسپورت می کنین درست عمل می کنه :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :تشویق:

----------

